# Absinth gesucht



## PirschHirsch (25. Januar 2015)

Gruezi,

ich suche zwecks (Fisch-) Aftermahlzeiting nen schmackhaften Absinth für max. EUR 50 pro Flasche (ultramegaedel muss nu auch nich sein). Idealerweise nicht allzu bitter.

Any Tipps? THX!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Absinth gesucht*

Ich krieg meinen immer von Schweizer Bergbauern auf unergründlichen Wegen.....
Kriegste eh zugeteilt, weil die zu wenig für die Nachfrage produzieren - noch mit dem "richtigen" Wermuthkraut ;-)
Und beim jetzigen Kurs kommste da auch wohl über 50.....
Geb aber eh nix ab...........

;-)))


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Absinth gesucht*

"Richtigen" bekommst Du in bzw. auch aus Tschechien.

EU-konformen Absinth bekommst Du im Handel mittlerweile überall - von "Tabu" gibt´s so einige Sorten mit unterschiedlichen Flavours und Alkoholgehalten.

Auch ganz ok ist der "66" vom Abtshof Magdeburg - ist aber auch "nur´n" legaler....

@ Thomas:

Dein Absinthkonsum erklärt so einiges...

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## CaptainPike (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Absinth gesucht*

Mein Lieblings-Absinth ist der Libertine 72. Das ist ein klassischer und "authentischer" Absinth aus Frankreich, ohne Zucker, Farbstoffe und übertriebene Thujon-Dosierungen. Kostet zwischen 30 und 40 Euro die Flasche.


----------



## Seneca (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Absinth gesucht*

Ich trinke regelmäßig Absinth.
Wenn du einen guten Tropfen brauchst, der auch für Anfänger geeignet ist und dir schmecken könnte nimm den FRANCOIS GUY. Ist mittlere Preisklasse und schmeckt angenehm mit viel Kräuteraroma. Tschechische Absinthe taugen zum "Partyspaß" anzünden etc.
Das wird mit gutem Absinth s.o. nicht gemacht!


----------

